# Cougar Town



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone here watching Cougar Town?

I think I am definately envious of Courtney she looks amazing....a bit too skinny but amazing for her age.

Benett x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Me!  Quite funny so far - though I had to google Cougar had never heard the term  

She does look good!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

oh I love this - cringey but funny.  And yes she does look fab


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive been loving this   Even DP has been having a titter   after complaining he didnt want to watch it (must be good   )

And yes courtney looks fab!


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

The thing that makes it sooo hilarious for me is no matter your stage in life as a woman I think you can relate to the things like... Going all OUT before those dates you usd to have before you settled down... *if ya lucky still doing for current DP's*   

I just caught up and watched the one where she gets her maniv=cure and waxing done all at once and I almost wet myself at her composure during the pain out of sheer determination to get it all perfect... LOL

LOVE IT!!!

LMAO @ Jovigirl- bless ya   

@dakota's DP for getting into it too, that's sooo funny

I am definately No cougar and happily settled but watching this actually makes me think being one could be so much fun... 

Also liking 'Drop Dead Diva' but I guess thats another thread   

Benett X


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I must set Sky + for drop dead diva ... have missed the first ones tho

I did laugh at the getting ready for dates ..... I'm single but far from a cougar - maybe that's where I'm going wrong    Had to laugh when she was running round doing her hair and changing the sheets ....got that t-shirt!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm really enjoying both shows    I'm up to date with Cougar Town, but have the 2nd episode of Drop Dead Diva on sky+ - will watch it when I get some peace    

I loved the episode where she have the waxing done too


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

This old cougar loves it!


----------

